# AppleScript et Numbers -- formater une cellule



## MicT (31 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour
je n'arrive pas à formater une cellule avec AppleScript et précisément *pour mettre un format date seule sans time*


```
-- j'ai essayé :
set range of cell 2 of column (4) to range {format, date}
-- mais ça ne fonctionne pas

-- j'ai essayé aussi :
set format of cell 2 of column (4) to date
-- il me retourne format non valide
```

si quelqu'un connait une solution ?
Merci pour votre aide
Cordialement.


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Comme toi, je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver de solution directe.
Seul la fonction "set format of cell (macellule) to date and time" fonctionne mais elle formate la cellule au format date sans plus de précision. elle garde donc le format qui est défini au départ.

La seule solution que j'ai trouvé, est de  définir ma date en "string" et de formater la cellule en texte.


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Un exemple: met la date du jour dans la cellule B3...


```
tell application "Numbers"
    tell table 1 of sheet 1 of front document
        
        set lacel to "B" & "3"
        
        set xx to current date
        set lejour to day of xx
        set lemois to month of xx as integer
        set lannee to year of xx
        set x to lejour & "/" & lemois & "/" & lannee as string
        set format of cell lacel to text
        set value of cell lacel to x
    end tell
end tell
```


----------



## MicT (31 Octobre 2020)

Merci Zeltron54
oui c'est une bonne solution je vais faire ça.
j'étais entrain de le coder quand tu m'as donné la réponse... Merci
mais j'ai un petit soucis
ton code avec "current date" fonctionne très bien
mais moi je récupère une date sur Numbers qui ne doit pas être bien formatée
genre {date "vendredi 30 juin 2017 à 01:00:00"} 
c'est comme ça que AppleScript me la récupère...
donc il n'arrive pas à me donner le jour , le mois et l'année.
une idée?


----------



## zeltron54 (31 Octobre 2020)

Normalement il n'y a pas de problème le script peut récupérer la date dans une cellule qui est au format date.

exemple : une date existe au format date en cellule B2. Je la récupère et la copie au format texte en B3.

```
tell application "Numbers"
    tell table 1 of sheet 1 of front document
        set xx to value of cell "B2"
        set lacel to "B" & "3"
        
        set lejour to day of xx
        set lemois to month of xx as integer
        set lannee to year of xx
        set x to lejour & "/" & lemois & "/" & lannee as string
        set format of cell lacel to text
        set value of cell lacel to x
    end tell
end tell
```


----------



## MicT (31 Octobre 2020)

merci ça fonctionne


----------

